
Show HN: Infection Simulation - adityapurwa
https://infection-simulation.stackblitz.io/
======
kimusan
The article is from Washington Post

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-
si...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/)

~~~
adityapurwa
Thanks! Will update it to credit their inspirations:)

